# Nylon halters?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, rope halters put pressure on certain pressure points. They are only dangerous because they don't break or give all that much if the horse were to set back. They can be cut easier than a nylon or leather halter if the horse panics, though.

I have used nylon, rope and leather on my gelding. He was slightly more responsive in the rope than in the other two. I've never had a nylon halter break, not even when a 17.2hh TB freaked out and sat back so hard he landed on his haunches. The bull snap on his lead rope broke before his halter even thought about giving/breaking.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Nylons will only break of they have old stitching or crappy hardware, neither of with you can bank on. Ropes work on pressure points both from knots(if they have them) and a smaller diameter. I use them for rude horses, others use them for every day. I don't like tieing them every time. There are people who will tell you never to tie in a rope halter because they will not break. It's all one piece so no weak points. Pulling back in ropes can cause poll and neck damage, but sometimes you need one when a horse has learned to break halters.

Going forward I think I will only buy leather halters. They look great and will break in a pinch(usually).


----------



## kaitmelch123 (May 1, 2016)

okay thank you! I'll definitely look into the nylon ones


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

As others have said, yes rope halters work off certain points. Personally I much prefer rope halter to nylon and leather. I use them for every day work. I like them because they won't break, but I don't leave them on in the pasture or anything. With that being said each of my horses has a nylon and a rope halter.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Since when are rope halters the "basic" ones? lol

Just wanted to point out you can buy a nylon breakaway halter and get all the benefits of the nylon with something a little safer in an emergency.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm like ThunderingHooves and have both. I use the nylon halters more often than the rope halters though.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have "0" use for a rope halter, period.
Only use I have for a nylon halter is when I bathe my horse and am with him _constantly_...
I use leather, period.
It doesn't break under normal stress, but it will break in a emergent crisis. Secret of that is don't buy junk and crap leather, same as anything else concerning horses.

I can "train" and get my horses to be just as respectful and responsive in a leather halter as near anyone using a rope one....
It has to do with training and conditioning of the animal and the human handling that animal....

OP...do yourself a favor and do not ever use a nylon or rope halter as a turnout halter left on...remove it.
Remove any halter during turnout because a horse can and will get themselves into trouble if left a chance..._.nature of horses._
Even those "breakaway" halters if caught in the wrong spot...they won't break.
_{I guess that can be said of any halter in honesty...}_

Remember that nylon and Velcro are 2 of the strongest materials made on this planet...give your horse a chance and use that information to safeguard your horse.
:runninghorse2:......
_jmo..._


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have all 3 and they all have their merits. Rope halters I use very seldom, only for training or reminding of manners (so, once every few years, or with a new horse who comes to me with manners issues). They do put pressure on pressure points, which gives them a bit of bite, but they can also do nerve damage if used too roughly or too often. I won't tie in rope halters, either.
My every day halters are flat nylon. I do not tie and leave them un attended in them and I NEVER turnout with any halter on, because they do not break and can seriously injure a horse. I like the nylon because it doesn't irritate facial nerves and is easy to clean and durable.
For trailering or taking a horse somewhere that they will have their halter remain on (horse camping in corrals, in a show stall, ets) I only use leather since it can break in an emergency.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I wasn't thinking of turnout halter when I replied which type I had so good on Horselovinguy and Karliejaye for mentioning not turning a horse out in them. I never keep a halter on a horse unless they are under supervision like when I'm waiting for the vet or farrier. I wouldn't want to keep any kind of halter on them but if you have to because you board and it's one of the rules so they have an easier time with turnout, then yes find yourself a breakaway halter. I have no experience with them so can't say whether the nylon with a leather attachment or a leather halter is better. Definitely don't use a rope halter for turnout.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't even own a rope halter and have no use for one
I buy 'breakaway' nylon halters and use those if I'm putting a horse in any situation where it might get caught up but I rarely turn a horse out in a field with a halter on
I've got a couple of nylon halters here that are at least 20 years old now and still useable and if you do buy the breakaway one's and they 'break' in an incident you can get a replacement strap very cheaply


----------



## kaitmelch123 (May 1, 2016)

Thank you for the advice! I'll look into the nylon and leather halters for sure and possibly a rope one as well


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I didn't actually say what I use lol. I never use rope and dislike them. To me nylon (with breakaway) is essentially the same as leather with the bonus of pretty colors and being more durable (leather looks pretty lousy after awhile) I just like the material more. It's also considerably cheaper, so my preference. I don't want something to break too easily, it's a pain. The breakaways are pretty safe, and while I always advocate no halters, I have no problem throwing one on and walking away. The problems come from unsafe areas, poor adjustment, etc. Of course there are always freak accidents with anything. So nylon, preferably with breakaway (do not leave unsupervised if it isn't!), or leather, and never rope. If I need more than a plain halter then I use a chain. (And I completely agree with the sentiment that it is training and not tools!)


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

have always used Nylon Halter not a fan of Rope ones. Like my halters more fitted. If occasion I need to instill some teaching /need more control I use a stud chain:wink:. Horses are taught to give to pressure & well halter broke before ever tied. If you find horse does for some reason pull back have always found the lead rope is pretty much the first to break:eek_color: Have a rule also that my horses are never turned out in halters :wink:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i prefer rope halters for 1 reason. i can use the same halter on our 14hh pony, my 14.2hh arabian, our 15.3hh mustang, 16.2hh moose of a paint and our 16.6hh tb. it can easily fit all 5 well. it also works for training and bathing. i lives in my truck. never know when i will need it. i have used it as a emergency dog harness once. i have been looking for a leather halter under $60 that is not crap with no luck. its only rope and nylon halters out here.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i also only tie up with a rope halter. my gelding managed to catch the nose of the halter on a the hitching post and nearly broke his neck. luckily i was able to quickly cut the halter off (only took a few seconds). i cant even imagine if it had been a nylon halter. Leather would be ideal but again cant find one thats not overly expensive. the only halter i will bay over $40 for better have some silver attached to it.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I use all three, but my stand-by is leather. It looks nicer and it is safer for the horse. I do use a rope halter for some ground work training, but never tie a horse with it or leave one on. As a general rule my horses are never turned out with a halter on. Rope halters are super cheap and I find it's good to have one on hand (plus, as mentioned by Kigerqueen they fit all the horses).


----------



## Cartiek (Jun 27, 2016)

I personally prefer nylon halters. They last a long time and rarely break. Rope halters are generally cheaper, but nylon halters are well worth the price. You can also customize them more than rope halters.
Don't believe the myth that they break super easy.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I find myself using rope more and more. They are nice, light and compact. I love them on trail. They have a bit of bite, which works well retraining ottb's that have spent years walking over people and pulling them around. On the track more often than not the horse walks the handler.


They work well under a bridle. They don't break when pulled back on(leather and nylons hard wear does), they are easier to cut.


I have used nylon a fair bit and its ok. I like leather but its heavy, doesn't pack well, expensive and it doesn't like water, so requires more maintenance than either of the other options.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

The way it was explained to me was... take two fingers (about the width of your rope) and push down on the top of your skull, the front just behind the hair line.. It doesn't feel very comfortable.. Now push down again, same spot, put use the side of your palm.. where it's thicker.. It's more comfortable.. Wider halter more comfort for the horse but a bit more expensive for the owner is what I was told.. And I won't forget that demonstration.. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Kyleen Drake said:


> The way it was explained to me was... take two fingers (about the width of your rope) and push down on the top of your skull, the front just behind the hair line.. It doesn't feel very comfortable.. Now push down again, same spot, put use the side of your palm.. where it's thicker.. It's more comfortable.. Wider halter more comfort for the horse but a bit more expensive for the owner is what I was told.. And I won't forget that demonstration..
> 
> Hope this helps.


And the moral of this story is don't put pressure on unnessesarily. That's like saying a narrow bit is always more painful than a thick bit. For many horses a thinner bit is easier to pack, and like a halter it depends entirely on how much pressure is put on it.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

And it was an illustration to show me how a rope vs a nylon halter lays across a horse's nose and top of the head. One that was easy to understand for a person new like me to horses.. Seeing as there's a bone on the horses' tender nose, about the same thickness as the skin across the front of your skull.. 

I wasn't told not to use one or the other. And I'm not saying that either. I'll probably use both. But now I've an understanding of the difference they make.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm surprised so many people dislike rope halters. It's about all I use anymore. And come to think of it, I think everyone in the neighborhood uses them as well.

What I like, as a trail rider, is that they fit nicely under a bridle. You don't have to have a halter-bridle combo or anything fancy, just get a nice thin diameter rope halter, leave it on under your bridle, and you are prepared for tying up anytime you need to.

I guess I don't worry about them being unbreakable because #1. I don't leave them on unsupervised and #2. I don't want my horses to learn they can break halters. My very first horse would set back and break things and it was such a dangerous habit. Once I tied him in a rope halter (out of ignorance more than anything else......he was my first horse after all) and he set back in the rope halter and couldn't break it. He actually came forward off the pressure, shook his head like "that hurt and didn't get me anywhere" and stood tied. Not saying that is the correct way to do things, but he did learn he couldn't break loose on that day.

But anyway, I like how petite they are under your bridle, perfect for trail riding. I can't stand the look of a bulky halter under a bridle and pretty much went without a halter on most rides. But now I can actually tie up if I want to. So it's perfect for that.

I've never owned a leather halter but have no real desire to. They are pretty but I have absolutely no need for one. Maybe if I boarded and had to have one for turn out things would be different. :shrug:


----------



## FaolchuThePainted (Jun 10, 2016)

I mostly used a nylon web halter for my horse Ryuu I never left it on him unless I was out there and I used it to ride in instead of a bridle and to lead him I only tried a rope halter a couple times and I was doing something wrong when I was trying to turn him in it when I was riding and it was confusing both of us so I just switched back to the one I was used to i wish I had worked with Ryuu on not spooking if he got tangled in something so that him freaking out and spooking while tied wouldn't have been something to worry about and the next horse I get that will be one of the first things I work on so that the horse will be safer


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I confess. I have a hard time putting halters on horses (especially tall horses) when they are the nylon web style that is opened up by a clip at the throatlatch

I guess this isn't the confession thread is it. LOL

Anyway, it seems to go against Newton's Law. Gravity.

I try putting the noseband on the nose, then pull up the top to get over the right ear, but most times the nose falls off by the time I manage to reach up over the ears. And so on.... Especially if reaching over a gate.

I can deal much better with nylon web or leather halters when the buckle is fastened to the poll strap. 

I am comfortable with rope halters. My preference in the line they are made of is a double-braid nylon yacht line. Sampson line and Stable braid are also nice. It seems in recent years most have gone to a poly material which is harder and slicker, and wears much longer than nylon. I prefer the feel of the nylon lines though.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I am the Halter Hoarder. Truly. I have all manner of rope halters, leather halters, leather and rope halters, nylon, rope and nylon, nylon and leather. I even have a few horse collars and I use them all regularly because I might as well use what I've bought. I'll give you my experiences. 

Rope Halters-
Soft rope with no knots: I use this one every day. It's pliable and doesn't rub. I tie with it, I lunge with it. I do everything with it. I can give a good jerk from even a ways away and it gets the message across. If I'm leading somewhere I feel I may need a little bit of control, I use it instead of a stud shank. I think personally a stud shank is too bulky and clumsy. 

Soft rope halter with stiff rawhide noseband: this is my least favourite halter. I bought it used and upon further inspection there was hair and blood on the underside of the rawhide. It rubbed the hair off his nose after 30 minutes of soft leading with no real pressure applied. I noticed Trouble was also rubbing his face on things (legs, me) 

Stiff rope halter with knots: 
I use this one rarely. When I need some real power through the face. I use it with my flighty, run you over blind Belgian cross. It gets his attention when he starts going nuts. Although you have to be careful, the knots can cause damage and the rope rubs. 

Flat nylon halter: 
We use them as turnout halters, the run of the mill halter. We have 50 of them lying around. I don't use mine as much because signals suck with it. I mostly use it for tying for long periods. Be it in the barn, the wash rack, the hitching post. 

Nylon and rope: 
I have a kalley krickburg hybrid halter and I tried it once. LOVE. my signals are clear. I use it for lunging. 

Leather:
I ride in my leather halter. I don't use it for anything but. It has its uses but none more than my nylon. It's pretty. I don't use breakable halters because we've had 2 horses that have learned to break halters and it took a LONG time and fatality to stop it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I really like soft rope halters. I bought some stiff ones of a good brand only to use them and find out that I hate the feel of them. Maybe the horses don't care. Maybe the stiffer ones are good for training, I don't know. But I like the feel of the soft ones. 

This brand is very soft but a tiny bit thicker rope than I ideally like. However, it's really hard to buy a rope halter without feeling it first and I was really pleased with the suppleness of this one:

RJ Manufacturing Rope Halter

I have a couple of used ones that are the same type of rope but thinner and I don't know what brand they are so it's hard to find the same one again.

I also really like the "Big Sky" rope halters by Weaver. 

Silvertip Halters - Weaver Leather Equine

They aren't super soft but they aren't super stiff either. And they are the perfect thickness for wearing under a bridle. They also earn the distinction of being the best fitting rope halters I have ever bought without me trying to adjust them. They were just perfect right from the start! They must have some measurements they go by because most rope halters seem to vary in size and shape but both of these were awesomely perfect and exactly the same size.


----------

